# One plug in 2 outputs?



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

I have an external Hard Drive and an HD hub(connects hard drive to TV for movies)
My hard drive and hub run on the same power wattage, Is there a power adapter with 2 power outputs so I can eliminate the need for 2 outlets?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you referring to a power strip that plugs into a wall receptacle, into which you can plug multiple devices? If so, they are available at most hardwares and home centers, and for the devices that you mentioned, you should consider one with a built in surge protector. As for what you can plug into them, any that I have seen are rated, either by voltage and amps, or by watts, and for this purpose, voltage times amps equals watts, so if you need to, you should be able to get everything in the same unit of measure. As for the receptacle that you would then plug the power strip into, it will be limited to the size breaker or fuse that you have on that circuit, less any other devices already on the circuit, whether lights, television, or whatever. Not sure if I answered your question, but if not, please elaborate.


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

No, Im talking about a power adapter not a power bar. 
I have attached a picture you will recognize Thanx though DexterII :thumbsup:


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to be able to use one plugin to power both Hard drive and HiDef HUB so to keep the rats nest of chords to a minimum.
One adapter with 2 power chords coming out of it


----------



## ErikU19 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have never seen one personally. 



P Marage said:


> I want to be able to use one plugin to power both Hard drive and HiDef HUB so to keep the rats nest of chords to a minimum.
> One adapter with 2 power chords coming out of it


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

P Marage said:


> I want to be able to use one plugin to power both Hard drive and HiDef HUB so to keep the rats nest of chords to a minimum.
> One adapter with 2 power chords coming out of it


I doubt that they make one. The MA that the draw from it would be to much . They are small. What you could do is see what the MA draw for both would be than if it is in or under the MA draw you could strip back the wire and hook another one on their. But make sure that you match up the wire's or pos to pos Neg to Neg . This would work if the draw is under the MA. I been in repair for 50 yrs and lot's of make up items. Good luck


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

The more load that is placed on the power module, the lower the voltage goes.
The lower voltage may have an ill effect on the h/d electronics.
Just to tidy up cords wouldn't justify the risk of damaging your gear. :no:


----------

